# What types of concerts do you enjoy attending?



## mahlernerd (Jan 19, 2020)

For me, I enjoy concerts that feature large orchestral works, such as symphonies by Mahler. It makes the experience more exciting. What types of concerts do you enjoy going to? Yes, I will include operas in this too.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Wagner operas. I like to get my money's worth.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I prefer concerts where I'm the only one in the audience. Also prefer solo piano recitals or chamber music.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Primariiy orchestral concerts with music that you don't hear often. The rarer the better, although I have zero interest in avant-garde, atonal music which is deservedly rare. I've traveled the world to hear the rare repertoire.

Then there's a sick part of my mind that likes to attend concerts of amateur, non-professional orchestras when they play difficult music that they can't and shouldn't. I go just to hear how bad it can be - and it can be really, really bad. It's that schadenfreude thing.


----------



## ribonucleic (Aug 20, 2014)

Yuja Wang.

Bring binoculars.


----------



## UniversalTuringMachine (Jul 4, 2020)

ribonucleic said:


> Yuja Wang.
> 
> Bring binoculars.


You dirty old ...


----------



## CC301233 (Jul 14, 2020)

Any Orchestral performance, classical or Jazz. I simply cannot go to any other concerts because I find the crowds there totally disruptive/distracting. I think that Orchestral of Jazz are two of the few that require a live presence. Anything else, I can get on my 5.1 Surround sound system in the privacy of my home where there are absolutely no distractions.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

i mainly enjoy chamber music concerts.
i like the intimacy of being close to the music and artists.
You can really hear the timber of the instruments.
And interacting with the audience at breaks is neat too.


----------

